# Como Diseñar PCBs para componentes SMD y soldar componentes SMD SMT



## totung (May 27, 2008)

Hola ya tengo rato posteando aqui en el foro y ahora me ha dado mucha curiosidad entrar en el mundo de lo "superficial  " quisiera saber que me recomendarian para diseñar PCB's para componentes SMD   (lo mas comun resistencias, capacitores, LEDs, IC's 555 o 4017 nada demasiado complicado  )

dentro de lo que he encontrado para soldar tengo estos links quisiera saber su opinion para usar estas tecnicas   
http://franchu.net/2008/01/14/cursos-online-sobre-soldadura-smd/
http://curiousinventor.com/guides/Surface_Mount_Soldering


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2008)

Digo yo, que veo esto asi de pasada y sin mucho detenimiento, no es como que les mete demasiado calor a los componentes al soldar de ese modo? No cuando toca puntita por puntita, sino cuando moja el soldador y pasa por arriba de todo con gran cantidad de estaño...
Se me hace que soldarlos se los suelda, pero que se los podría dañar. Alguna opinion al respecto de la gente que trabaja con smd?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

el video esta muy bueno.......
pero yo justo queria preguntar si se consiguen chips "un poquito" mas grandes que los comunes......es que pase los 40 hace rato y entre la vista y el parquinson..... ops: 
y ustedes me vienen con esos SMDCI .......

para mi, si diseño algo que requiera eso sera:
produccion de una cierta cantidad.
lo diseño yo y lo encargo montado por una empresa.

saludos

PD: alguien sabe donde comprar pañales para adultos buenos y economicos


----------



## danko_tdq (May 27, 2008)

Es cierto, esto es para producir en cantidad y que lo haga una empresa. Pero el problema es que no tenes ningun prototipo probado antes.

Yo no se si me arriesgaría a mandar a hacer una cantidad de placas sin antes haberlas probado. Como harías para probarlas? la única forma q se me ocurre es haciendo estos trabajos de manualidad. 

Se puede decir, revisa la placa varias veces y listo. Pero todos sabemos que las cosas cuando estan armadas se comportan de una manera que no siempre es la que queremos.


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Digo yo, que veo esto asi de pasada y sin mucho detenimiento, no es como que les mete demasiado calor a los componentes al soldar de ese modo? No cuando toca puntita por puntita, sino cuando moja el soldador y pasa por arriba de todo con gran cantidad de estaño...
> Se me hace que soldarlos se los suelda, pero que se los podría dañar. Alguna opinion al respecto de la gente que trabaja con smd?
> 
> Saludos.



Al componente no le hace ni cosquillas, el tiempo de calor máximo sometido es inferior a la media del tiempo máximo recomendado por el fabricante. Las tolerancias de este tipo de componentes es mucho mayor a la de otro tipo de encapsulados.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 28, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Las tolerancias de este tipo de componentes es mucho mayor a la de otro tipo de encapsulados.
> Saludos



Como diria el vendedor de secarropas... "poderoso el chiquitin"


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2008)

La verdad que no vi el video... pero en una charla que dieron en la UTN sobre PCB's usaban una tecnica muy rapida... pegaban (o no) el IC con algun pegamento debil paa dejarlo en posicion, despues soldaban las patitas de las esquinas (en realidad solo soldaban dos), le ponian mucho flux en todas las patitas (ese flux que viene como en un dosificador de colirio), y con una punta de soldador en forma de cuchara, la llenaban de estaño y de una pasada no muy rapida ni muy lenta, pasaban la cuchara boca abajo y las patitas se soldaban solas practicamente...


----------



## totung (May 28, 2008)

bueno, ya viendo la gran información que hay acerca de como soldar estos componentes solo queda una pequeña pero gran dudacomo diseñar las PCB's para estos tipo de componentes superficiales.... digo cosas faciles como un monoastable con 555 o un destellador de luces secuenciales reversibles como harian para hacer la PCB a mi se me ocurre pues volteando completamente el diagrama no se ustedes..... opiiiiiiiiiiiiiinen


----------



## electroaficionado (May 28, 2008)

No entiendo a que te refieres.
Yo lo diseñaria como cualquier otro diagrama, conla salvedad de utilizar componentes smd en vez de trough hole.

Realmente la inquietud me inquieta.


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2008)

jajja estoy en la misma que electroaficionado... diseña el circuito y al momento de planchar/imprimir la placa, tene en cuenta la disposicion de los pines y listo...


----------



## totung (May 28, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo a que te refieres.
> Yo lo diseñaria como cualquier otro diagrama, conla salvedad de utilizar componentes smd en vez de trough hole.
> 
> Realmente la inquietud me inquieta.



bueno es facil pensarlo para las resistencias y componentes faciles, pero para poner ICs creo que si se hace el diseño de la PCB quedaria al revez el orden de los pines cierto o falso? no conocen algun programa que ya hagala conversion del acomodo automaticamente a SMD? yo para los tough hole uso el livewire y el graficador de PCB no recuerdo el nombre pero trabajan juntos los programitas estos... espero lo haya y no quebrarme la cabeza tanto... gracias de antemano


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2008)

La mayoria de los programas de diseño de PCB tienen la opcion de dibujar las pistas por el lado de los componentes, o por el lado del cobre... lo que tenes que hacer es dibujar las pistas por el lado de los componentes y listo!


----------



## totung (May 28, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> La mayoria de los programas de diseño de PCB tienen la opcion de dibujar las pistas por el lado de los componentes, o por el lado del cobre... lo que tenes que hacer es dibujar las pistas por el lado de los componentes y listo!



no se me habia ocurrido eso pero muy buen aporte... solo habria que hacer el grafico y luego ajustarlo en algun otro programa de edicion como el Corel Draw  gracias amigo


----------



## electroaficionado (May 28, 2008)

Usa EAGLE y le pones que routee del lado del top o pones que los componentes se pasen a la board invertidos. Permite las dos opciones.

De este modo en un pcb de una unica cara puedes tener tanto smd como trough hole.

Retocar se vuelve absolutamente innecesario. No se en otros programas porque de entrada yo uso este.

Saludos.


----------



## danko_tdq (May 28, 2008)

Con el método de planchar alcanza para dividir bien las pistas? a lo que voy, Manonline dice "al momento de planchar.." pero se puede lograr esa exactitud con ese método casero?

Pregunto porque no lo intenté todavía, no me quiero llevar una sorpresa..


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2008)

Yo vi como lo hacian, y si se puede... todo es cuestion de prueba y error... proba planchando un par de prueba... a lo sumo tengas qe pasar alguna punta metalica entre las patas para asegurarte una buena aislacion...


----------



## electroaficionado (May 31, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que no vi el video... pero en una charla que dieron en la UTN sobre PCB's usaban una tecnica muy rapida...




Este sabado dieron un curso sobre montaje smd... y yo me lo perdi proque tenia curso de tecnologia de la energia termica...


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola, conrespecto al soldado de los componentes de montaje superficial, tenes q tener cuidado ya q si se fijan en el datasheet de los CI tienen una temp maxima, y si usan un soldador comun esos de 40$ (ni hablar de los de 15$), para un integrado de muchas patas te terminas cargando el mismo no es lo mismo soldar 2 patitas resistencia cap diodo, q un CI de 40patas, para esto necesitas dar tiempo para q se enfrie el CI o tener una estacion q puedas regular la temperatura y la bajas, la temp justa es cuastion de prueba y error.
Aca en Argentina para arreglar los celus (q son los mas comunes con SMD) se usan soldadores comunes, q pobre q tamos  

Por otro lado los circuitos en las empresas no se sueldan propiamente dicho sino q se pegan o sea el estaño q vemos no es soldado normal es una pasta q pega amucha menor temperatura por lo menos en lo q refiere a montajes superficiales, los circuitos o plaquetas comunes se sueldan en forma manual ya no se usa casi o en paises donde la mano de obra es muyyy barata, o se usan "baños de estaño" o sea se ponen los componetes se los pasa por una pileta q apenas toca la placa y tiene estaño derretido, al solo tenes flux en el resto tieen resina q no sueda, se pega solo a las partes libres de cobre, o los mas complejos se usan robots q lo hacen todo solitos. Todo dependiendo de las empresas y costos q se manejan en las empresas.

Ahora viendo el tema del diseño de la placa para estos componentes los programas de diseño ya traen compoentes de este tipo osea q automaticamente hacen los pines no tiene q voltear nada ya estan ubicados correctamentes. Si se fijan en el "eagle" q yo uso pq me dejo de gustar el protel, un CI normal tiene los pines de color VERDE o sea cara opuesta al CI, mientras q los SMD son de color ROJO, q es esto justamente la diferencia entre la cara superio e inferior, rojo es la cara donde van los componentes, verde la contra cara la q soldamos los componentes normales.
Si realizas la placa toda sola de una cara tendrias q hacerla del lado superior lo q lo definis vos cuando lo estas haciendo, le decis q haga el ruteo automatico por cara superior y listo.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 16, 2010)

Un saludo...

Bueno primero perdonenme si no es este el lugar mas apropiado para mi pregunta. Estoy diseñando una maquina con tecnología pdip, quisiera saber que es lo que tengo que cambiar
para realizar esta maquina con tecnología smd, es decir los calculos son los mismos ? tengo que cambiar algo aparte del pcb y la eleccion de los componentes ? les agradeceria que me dejaran links sobre fabricacion de este tipo de circuitos y sabe mencionar que no utilzare transistores, unicamente componentes pasivos, pics y modulos de radiofrecuencia. 

De hecho he oido que para trabajos que involucren el manejo de frecuencias son mejores los circuitos smd

gracias...


----------



## Ferny (Jul 16, 2010)

Mismos calculos, solo que cambian los componentes (mas pequeños generalmente). No tiene ningun misterio, al menos no soy capaz de nombrar nada relevante, quiza que soldar un smd no es tan facil como un pdip debido a su reducido tamaño... pero te acabas acostumbrando. Yo antes usaba todo en formato through hole y poco a poco me he ido pasando a SMD principalmente para reducir el tamaño de mis diseños.

Un consejo, si vas a acostumbrarte a usar SMD, compra una buena estacion de soldadura, con una punta de soldador muy fina (0.5mm) para componentes de paso entre pines muy pequeño (hay componentes de paso 0.5mm y creo que menos, aunque para un SOIC que creo que el paso es 1.27mm te vale una punta de 1mm), y que tenga tambien para soldar con aire caliente (cuando sabes usarlo, es una gozada soldar con aire, pero tardas un poco en acostumbrarte y las primeras veces sale mal jeje)

Suerte


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 16, 2010)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Mismos calculos, solo que cambian los componentes (mas pequeños generalmente). No tiene ningun misterio, al menos no soy capaz de nombrar nada relevante, quiza que soldar un smd no es tan facil como un pdip debido a su reducido tamaño... pero te acabas acostumbrando. Yo antes usaba todo en formato through hole y poco a poco me he ido pasando a SMD principalmente para reducir el tamaño de mis diseños.
> 
> Un consejo, si vas a acostumbrarte a usar SMD, compra una buena estacion de soldadura, con una punta de soldador muy fina (0.5mm) para componentes de paso entre pines muy pequeño (hay componentes de paso 0.5mm y creo que menos, aunque para un SOIC que creo que el paso es 1.27mm te vale una punta de 1mm), y que tenga tambien para soldar con aire caliente (cuando sabes usarlo, es una gozada soldar con aire, pero tardas un poco en acostumbrarte y las primeras veces sale mal jeje)
> 
> Suerte


Que programa utilizas para realizar las PCbs con componentes SMD?.
Un saludo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jul 16, 2010)

Trinquete, en el eagle se puede lograr esto!!!


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
Entonces por su respuesta Ferny, puedo con toda confianza pasar los mismos valores de mi circuito actual PDIP a SMD sin riesgo alguno ?


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 16, 2010)

Solo por comentar
En una ocación estaba realizando un proyecto con un micro(PDIP), todo funcionaba perfecto, lo que yo utilizaba del uC  era un ADC, DAC, y generar varias frecuencias, lo pase a la PCB y todo bien.
Luego por necesidad, había que cambiar ese micro PDIP a SMD, se hizo el cambio del uC y ya falló.... por que ¿?...luego de un tiempo me di cuenta, que al uC lo estaba afectando un ruido.... nunca supe cual ruido, sospecho que fue el ruido que generaba él mismo con las funciones que lo puse hacer...en fin... 

Algo que me ayudo a solucionar en parte a ese problema, fue que al diseñar las pistas de la PCB del uC no dejarlas tan juntas, lo otro que me ayudo, fue agregarle un condensador de capacitancia grande entre la alimentación del uC, y todo funcionó bien... ahora pensando mejor debería de haber agregado un pequeño filtro...pero bueno eso ya paso.


Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Jul 17, 2010)

Yo uso principalmente el Eagle para diseñar cualquier circuito


----------



## HeTPro (Jul 17, 2010)

Pues como recomendaciones al hacer un PCB estan 

-Al hacer las pistas tratar de que todas vayan siguiendo un mismo cluster de pistas, para que todas vayas siguiendo un camino similar
-Es recomendable no dejar "huérfanos" o pedazos pequeños de cobre sin conexión alguna.
-Procurar no hacer que las pistas doblen en ángulos muy estrechos o den vueltas muy cerradas

En cuanto al SMT es básicamente lo mismo, solo toma en cuenta que estos disipan menos potencia, por lo que tendrás que informarte bien en la hoja de datos que empaquetado es el ideal para tu proyecto.

Si lo piensas soldar y colocar a mano, en cuanto a resistencias y capacitores te comento que los empaquetados 0603, 0805 y 1206 son de los que eh soldado ya con cautin obviamente el mas chico es mas difícil pero ya dependería de tu habilidad y de la punta del cautin.

También si piensas soldar SMT con pistola te recomiendo que compres pasta para soldar, algo cara pero efectiva.

Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (May 9, 2016)

Buenas! les comento que estoy queriendo diseñar una placa bien simple con SMD para empezar con este tema, y bueno ya me encontre con mi primera duda, y es con respecto a las resistencias. De que potencia y tamaño en milimetros son las mas comunes que ustedes utilizan, por ejemplo las que utilizan para conectarle leds, para hacer pull ups, y todas esas cosas simples de bajisima potencia digamos. Porque me encuentro con resistencias de distintos tamaños y potencias diferentes ya se me hace un lio !! y a lo mejor diseño con algo que despues no se consigue, por eso queria saber que potencia y tamaño son las mas comunes, sobre todo el tamaño osea la separacion entre los 2 pines, gracias !


----------



## ricbevi (May 9, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Buenas! les comento que estoy queriendo diseñar una placa bien simple con SMD para empezar con este tema, y bueno ya me encontre con mi primera duda, y es con respecto a las resistencias. De que potencia y tamaño en milimetros son las mas comunes que ustedes utilizan, por ejemplo las que utilizan para conectarle leds, para hacer pull ups, y todas esas cosas simples de bajisima potencia digamos. Porque me encuentro con resistencias de distintos tamaños y potencias diferentes ya se me hace un lio !! y a lo mejor diseño con algo que despues no se consigue, por eso queria saber que potencia y tamaño son las mas comunes, sobre todo el tamaño osea la separacion entre los 2 pines, gracias !



Las medidas se usan todas de acuerdo a donde esta usada cada resistencia y depende donde compres son las que conseguirás.
Las 0603 y 0805 1206 son las que mas veo en los comercios.
Tabla sacada del Google

Ric.


----------

